

Ask PG: Is there a way to see "Ask" submissions over a certain number of points? - kvnn

For example, is there something like:
http://news.ycombinator.com/ask/over?points=100<p>If not, would you be open to making that url work?<p>Thanks for everything.
======
sajithw
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=%22ask+hn%2...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=%22ask+hn%22&sortby=points+desc)

~~~
kvnn
Thanks!

